# How I conquered grain mites.



## DragonSpirit1185 (Dec 6, 2010)

So I have not seen any grain mites in my cultures since I began this method. 
I actually keep cultures over the 30 day mark when most throw them away and I get more production cycles out of the cultures. I'm getting 2-3 production cycles from each culture


----------



## Dendrobait (May 29, 2005)

Mind describing-the picture does not show.


----------



## RabidSimian (Sep 25, 2015)

Dendrobait said:


> Mind describing-the picture does not show.


It's a video. Something I can't access properly until I get home on my laptop.

Will have to watch it then.


----------



## Rushthezeppelin (Oct 6, 2015)

Its Die-ah-tow-may-she-us earth.


----------



## DragonSpirit1185 (Dec 6, 2010)

Dendrobait said:


> Mind describing-the picture does not show.


It's a video


----------



## JPP (Mar 25, 2015)

DragonSpirit1185 said:


> So I have not seen any grain mites in my cultures since I began this method.


I see you're now doing it the way I do...with the extra lid underneath each culture on top of the DE, like I explained in that thread back in August. I told you it would work!


----------



## DragonSpirit1185 (Dec 6, 2010)

JPP said:


> I see you're now doing it the way I do...with the extra lid underneath each culture on top of the DE, like I explained in that thread back in August. I told you it would work!


Yeah thanks for the help. I'm so glad I got rid of those pesky mites


----------



## 55105 (Jan 27, 2015)

I've been using mite paper which seems to be working well. I also keep 30+ day old cultures in a separate area, on mite paper as well.

The nice part about the mite paper is that is also kills escapees. Since using mite paper I have found that a lot of Turkish gliders do escape the cultures somehow... Hydei escape too but not melos.

DE is nice tho since it's pesticide free. I'd prefer not keeping my frogs food on chemicals.


----------



## DragonSpirit1185 (Dec 6, 2010)

port_plz said:


> I've been using mite paper which seems to be working well. I also keep 30+ day old cultures in a separate area, on mite paper as well.
> 
> The nice part about the mite paper is that is also kills escapees. Since using mite paper I have found that a lot of Turkish gliders do escape the cultures somehow... Hydei escape too but not melos.
> 
> DE is nice tho since it's pesticide free. I'd prefer not keeping my frogs food on chemicals.


That's why I use DE. I don't like using chemicals.
Btw since you do 3D printing some little stands for culture to sit on instead I'd the lids would be cool. Sometimes the DE gets into the lids and it gets on the bottom if the containers

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy SIII using tapatalk


----------



## 55105 (Jan 27, 2015)

Maybe just use a small square of leftover plastic egg crate.


----------

